
As inequality grows, so does the political influence of the rich - DoreenMichele
https://www.economist.com/finance-and-economics/2018/07/21/as-inequality-grows-so-does-the-political-influence-of-the-rich
======
nodesocket
How is this relevant to Hacker News? This is a political story, which would be
better suited on Reddit politics.

~~~
DoreenMichele
I'm not into politics. I've only managed to vote twice in my life. I thought
the social analysis of how things happen was interesting, such as this
fascinating nugget about how rich people operate:

 _Although their power may sometimes be used to influence the result of a
particular vote, it is often deployed more subtly, to shape public narratives
about which problems deserve attention._

------
RickJWagner
Considering representative politics, it could certainly be worse if influence
increased as wealth decreased. People living in total poverty are probably not
going to make the best macro-level decisions.

~~~
ghostc0der
Poverty is a systematic problem. Poor families do not have the time or money
to give their children opportunities to succeed. Everyone should have a voice
in politics. Not just the the people who are born into wealth.

